# Yamaha Aventage RX-A3020 Receiver Review Discussion Thread



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Yamaha Aventage RX-A3020 Receiver Review Discussion Thread*










*For the Full Review Click Here*

We don't see as much discussion about Yamaha receivers as we do some others, but after spending a couple of months with this receiver, I believe Yamaha deserves more attention and consideration among those looking for a receiver. I was very pleased with this 3020, as it looks good and performed admirably. Their top of the line Aventage receivers offer all the features you could ask for with ample power. The new 3030 model even steps up to the newer ESS DACs. Overall, I can not imagine anyone being disappointed in this unit... and it has a very attractive price in the flagship receiver arena.

*For the Full Review Click Here*


----------



## ericzim (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks for the great review, construction wise it looks good on paper, since you have had it for some time would you say it would hold up using it 12 to 14 hours a day?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I wouldn't see why not, my little Onkyo 805 is used hours on end... about 24/7 on the weekends and a good 8 hours or so on the weekdays.


----------



## ericzim (Jun 24, 2012)

I'm looking at upgrading my 2 year old Denon which has been absolutely solid for me with a higher end unit and was looking at the new Denons and Yamahas. Reliability is a big concern of mine after numerous issues with HDMI boards on a couple of Onkyos.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

For the record... I have had HDMI issues with my previous NAD, Onkyo and Denon receivers. I think it is matter of luck of the draw.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

It has been suggested that HDMI board failures are being caused by unplugging and plugging in HDMI cables when things are powered up or no filtering on the incoming cable or satt line to the system.
I like the looks and features of the Advantage line of Yamahas, makes me want to get one lol


----------



## ericzim (Jun 24, 2012)

tonyvdb said:


> It has been suggested that HDMI board failures are being caused by unplugging and plugging in HDMI cables when things are powered up or no filtering on the incoming cable or satt line to the system.
> I like the looks and features of the Advantage line of Yamahas, makes me want to get one lol


My Onk's failing HDMI boards were do to inferior components (bad caps) and general chip failures due to the bad caps. I can see why coupling and uncoupling HDMI cables on a live AVR would cause issues especially if the unit isn't isolated from arcs and sparks. I am very impressed with the new line of Yamaha myself.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Truly an excellent review Sonnie. Yamaha's Aventage series really hits the sweet spot in my estimation. Whereas a few years back Yamaha had their very expensive RX-Z receivers, it did not feel there was a trickle down for the less expensive series. The Aventage lineup went the opposite direction by pricing the A3000 Series for well less than half the price of the $5500 RX-Z11 while still offering some killer features and a truly superb implementation of the HQV Vida video processor.
Best,
J


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Great review Sonnie! :T

I too think HDMI board failures are luck of the draw - my 809 has had nary an issue while I had to have my 4520 replaced within 2 weeks due to the board.


----------



## Otter2k (Jul 8, 2013)

I have a question, for anyone who may be able to offer some help. I can not seem to get my rear surround speakers working on my Yamaha 3020. I calibrated them up with the YPAO mic. Everything seemed to work and register fine. I am using a 5.1 setup with the surround speakers set to SL and SR. When watching TV, the receiver says Dobly II but I hear nothing from the speakers. I tried watching a blue-ray last night and I also heard nothing from the surround channels. The dialogue is coming from the center channel and the front left and right are working fine. As well, the receiver would not say Dobly II, when playing back a blue-ray. I checked the output of my Samsung Blu-ray player, it was set to dolby true HD. The receiver was set in movie, adventure mode.
The only note after doing some reading of the manual this morning was the Parametric EQ was set to YPAO:Flat, it sounds like YPAO Natural would be a better choice although I am unsure if this would affect surround sound. Any help would be much appreciated.

thanks!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi and welcome aboard the Shack!
So to be clear, your running a 5.1 speaker setup? 
Make sure that you have the "rear speakers" connected to the side surround speaker terminals not the Back surround terminals.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Also open up the cover on your Yamaha remote control and press the Sur Decode button located at the top left (under the cover) to make sure you have the correct surround decode option selected.


----------



## Otter2k (Jul 8, 2013)

Thanks for the reply Tony. Yes, I am running 5.1. I did have the speakers in to SL and SR(based on 5.1 setup on page 20 of the manual). Just to be clear, you're suggesting I hook up my surround to SBL and SBR instead of SL and SR?
Sonnie, from what I can remember last night, I was pressed the Sur Decode button and it was only giving me one or two options that were not dolby digital(I can't remember sorry, I can give more info after work when I get home). thanks.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Otter2k said:


> Just to be clear, you're suggesting I hook up my surround to SBL and SBR instead of SL and SR?


I do think it is correct the way you have it now


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks for the review. It's unfortunate that the subwoofer EQ isn't as good as it could have been, but it wouldn't be a dealbreaker for me. I've been a fan of Yamaha equipment for a long time, and I'd be very happy to have the A3020 even though it'd be wasted on my gear. My 16 year old RX-V795 is still going strong powering speakers for my computer


----------



## Otter2k (Jul 8, 2013)

So, I stand corrected. I came home this evening and turned off the speakers on my TV and I am not getting any sound from any of my speakers. I do get a test tone for all of the 5.1 speakers no problem and ran the calibration fine. I have tried a blu-ray player and cable box both through HDMI(two separate inputs). I see a picture on the TV from both inputs and do not get audio. I have also tried an ipod through a optical input and the audio does not work for that either. I am a pretty tech savvy person, so that makes this even more frustrating as I have spend over a couple of hours trying to figure out what the issue is. If anyone has any suggestions, that would be great. thanks again.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

try to turn off the ARC (audio return channel) in the receivers menu.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

gorb said:


> Thanks for the review. It's unfortunate that the subwoofer EQ isn't as good as it could have been, but it wouldn't be a dealbreaker for me. I've been a fan of Yamaha equipment for a long time, and I'd be very happy to have the A3020 even though it'd be wasted on my gear. My 16 year old RX-V795 is still going strong powering speakers for my computer


Yeah... the subwoofer EQ part would not be that big of a deal for me either... and shouldn't for those with one sub or symmetrically (or co-located) subs either. It can be overcome regardless, so I would not let that prevent me from buying it, although I might would get the 3030 since it has been releases.



Otter2k said:


> So, I stand corrected. I came home this evening and turned off the speakers on my TV and I am not getting any sound from any of my speakers. I do get a test tone for all of the 5.1 speakers no problem and ran the calibration fine. I have tried a blu-ray player and cable box both through HDMI(two separate inputs). I see a picture on the TV from both inputs and do not get audio. I have also tried an ipod through a optical input and the audio does not work for that either. I am a pretty tech savvy person, so that makes this even more frustrating as I have spend over a couple of hours trying to figure out what the issue is. If anyone has any suggestions, that would be great. thanks again.


Bummer... do you have the Power Amp Assign set to "Basic"?

Double check your speaker connections on the back of the receiver, reading the labels carefully... just in case.


----------



## Otter2k (Jul 8, 2013)

Tony, well, after reading the manual and fooling around with a lot of the functions with no luck, I turned off the receiver and went for a walk with my daughter. I came back and turned it on go turn off the ARC control and everything across the board was working. Blu-ray, ipod and TV. I can't explain why, but as long as it's working, I am happy! 
Sonnie. I do have poweramp assigned to basic. There is a 5.1 plus zone 2 option, but it puts red around a couple of the speakers. Although they may be speakers I don't have. Do you recommend 5.1 over basic?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I would just leave it on Basic unless you have a need for something else.

Glad you got it working :T


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Otter2k said:


> I came back and turned it on go turn off the ARC control and everything across the board was working. Blu-ray, ipod and TV. I can't explain why, but as long as it's working, I am happy!


Hmm, thats odd but at least its going. Enjoy :T


----------



## Otter2k (Jul 8, 2013)

Thanks so much for the help figuring out my HDMI issue. However, I have another question regarding the 3020 and the optical in. I have tried running multiple optical sources into AV3 optical port (OPTICAL 3 port)as well as the Audio 1(2 TV) (OPTICAL 5 port). I go to setup and input assignment. The optical in for my music player is set to the 3rd option on my controller, so I go over to AV setting and column 3, optical row choose 3 as the input option. This didn't work so I tried Audio 1 column and once again the optical row and chose 3 again. With both my music player and my DVD player using optical out, I am unable to produce sound in either instance. Hopefully I am just doing something silly. Any help would be much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Maybe someone will know. It seems like you are doing it right though. I never tested the optical input in the review.


----------



## novisnick (Oct 2, 2013)

Ottar2k,
Have you gone to the setup for the channel assignments? This is sometimes overlooked.
Peace,
Nick


----------



## shene (Aug 3, 2014)

I have a Yamaha 3010. I have trouble with the HDMI jacks also. Seems after use for while and repeated plugging and unplugging and with heavy cables (needed due to long runs), they loose some contact and often require carefully inserting and positioning them to keep them from "drooping" and losing contact, either for sound or for a color or completely lacking handshake. 

I have not yet tried some little locks I bought. The name is "hd EZlock" universal HDMI lock. They consist of two parts. One mounts on the equipment with the female HDMI port, It attaches to the receiver screw that holds the board at the HDMI insert. It accepts the other piece which surrounds your HDMI cable end. After you plug the cable in you slip this second piece onto the first and with a vertical setscrew push down on the mounted piece which pulls the second piece up under the cable to hold the cable up, horizontal to the receiver or equipment not allowing droop or accidental removal. As soon as I get to try them I will issue something on the performance of these. They are about $13 for a pr which will lock two HDMI cable ends but that is still cheaper than buying new cables hoping for a tighter fit or replacing a whole board to get tighter female connections. Seems a little high priced at first but does include the set screw, allen wrenches, and a spare longer chassis screw. In addition, the setscrew does go into a metal (Looks like brass) female threaded insert in the part that accepts the setscrew. The set also provides an alcohol swab to clean the unit chassis to accept a glue pad in case it lacks screws. Probably not an unreasonable cost compared to trying new cables or constantly messing with the HDMI wires and ports behind your equipment till they won't work at all. I have been busy setting up my new SVS sub as well as fighting with Yamaha equalization of vocal regions so have not had a chance to try these little units, but they do look like they should work well.


----------

